

A Well-Funded Startup Emerges From the Unemployment Lines - kennyma
http://www.wired.com/business/2012/08/learnup

======
pathdependent
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4383001>

------
ColinWright
Is it just me, or do all the green usernames commenting on this with such
unbridled enthusiasm smell of "Voting Ring" and/or astro-turfing?

------
DColeman
It's always great to see how America responds when times are tough. I have no
doubt that the great minds of this country will put things back on track. This
is the perfect example.

------
anuraagc
Unemployment + employers who can't find the right people to fill open jobs ->
opportunity. Cool to see this approach to the skill gap!

------
mitchellmom
Great startup that seeks to tackle this very real problem for the job market.
So excited to see more from them!

------
momoprobs
This is awesome. It's refreshing to see a company addressing a real problem.
So pumped for this!

------
nickperry
love startups that set off to tackle a truly compelling, large-scale problem.

------
robearle
LearnUp is a wonderful starup. Glad to see they're making waves!

------
westonm
excited to see the start of a great company solving a critical problem in the
job economy. we need more crazy ideas like this!

------
lzheng
This is a great solution for anyone who wants to learn.

